# 3 way fridge Electronic ignition not lit up or clicking



## Spooki (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,  I hope someone can help  

I have a 3 way Electrolux Electric ignition fridge.  It works fine on 12v and 240 but the igniotion switch to light the burner when on gas doesn't work at all,  it doesn't click or light up.

  Does anyone know what the problem could be and how i go about solving it please?


----------



## maingate (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like a fuse spooki.


----------



## Spooki (Jun 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> Sounds like a fuse spooki.




A fuse in the fridge or in the camper wiring as there is power going to the fridge.

  I couldn't seem to find any fuses in the fridge...


----------



## maingate (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you not have a wiring diagram?

It could be the ignition unit. Possibly a wire has come off or a bad connection.


----------



## Spooki (Jun 23, 2010)

maingate said:


> Do you not have a wiring diagram?
> 
> It could be the ignition unit. Possibly a wire has come off or a bad connection.



I am going to try and find a wiring diagram, thing is i am not 100% sure if it is the RM212 model as there is noting that I have found which tells me which model it is.   I think it is this model tho just because of pictures that I have seen of the RM212 and its looks pretty much the same.

We are going away on Friday and I really need to try and sort it before then


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 23, 2010)

If it is an RM212, it's easy to replace the entire piezo ignition system.

This is probably what has failed.

You should consider Googling for suppliers ....


----------



## steveandpat (Jun 23, 2010)

Same thing happened to us at the Great escape last week it was the fuse that had blown the fuse was near to the leisure battery on my  compass and the fuse was a 25amp spade type just changed the fuse and off it went


----------



## ian81 (Jun 23, 2010)

Typically there are 2 12v feeds -one high current fused at 20/25amp that feeds the fridge when running on 12v and the other driving the electronic ignition.

Suggest you check for the presence of 12v at the switch on the fridge top on a thinner cable. If no 12v then there will a fuse somewhere -probably at the unit controlling your electrics.

If 12v is presence check it is coming out of the switch if yes then you probably have an igniter problem.

See Dometic Manuals - Dometic for a copy of the manuals


----------



## Spooki (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for all your help guys 

I found a wiring diagram, the model is actually a RM4211 and not what I orginally thought.
  I went through the diagram and realised the fridge was wired up wrongly, so I rewired it and now its all working  

   Ready to go Wild Camping?  I am now!!!


----------

